# Issues keeping SPS.



## mauricion69 (Sep 4, 2013)

Hey guys...
I'm having issues getting my sps to "pop". They are not dying, but polyp extension isn't great.
For instance, I got a bonsai frag from Oupolino last week and looked great in his tank, but once in mine for a couple days the polyps only look like little dots.
Also a Forest Fire Digi from Canada corals has very small polyps, but I see everyone's pics here and barely any skeleton is visible.
LPS, Softies, Zoas, clams all do amazing in my tank... My frogspawn has grown to about 22+ sm/med heads from 6 Lrg heads in 6 months, zoas sprout babies weeks after bringing home. 

My setup:
65G 26x24x18
2 x mp10 on NTM
2 x Radion Pro set at 50%
Bubble Magus Curve 5

I try to keep Calcium around 465ppm, Alk @12dKH and Magnesium @1350 as that is what Red Sea's Coral Pro Salt comes with and as per there research is good for accelerated growth. 
S.G. @1.025-.026
Temp @ 79F
Phosphate @ .04ppm Max
Nitrates @ 1ppm
And I do 10% W/C weekly.



Any Ideas?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

My guess is your dkh is higher than the tanks the frags came from. I know Canada corals keeps their dkh lower


----------



## mauricion69 (Sep 4, 2013)

^^But do you think after a few months the frag would get used to it? or no?
The digi I spoke of was purchased during the boxing week sale..

I would like to add that Monti Caps seem to do pretty good...


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

I would boost your power on your radions. I have a my pro Radeon @ 80%


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

But create a transition slowly


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

I find polyp extension usually has to do more with flow and water quality. Not sure what your parameters are (nitrates/po4). 

Sometimes the polyp extension occurs at night - when the coral is not getting any nutrients from the zooxanthellae and tries to get nutrients from the water column. Check an hour after lights out with a flashlight to see what kind of polyp extension you are getting.

Also if they are too close to each other they will affect each other they often engage in some chemical warfare (you usually will see some mucous release).

Think I read that polyp extension does not necessarily equate to growth so if your corals are growing then you don't have to worry.


----------



## mauricion69 (Sep 4, 2013)

aquatic_expressions said:


> I would boost your power on your radions. I have a my pro Radeon @ 80%


I was actually thinking of lowering down to 40%.. Imo its very bright, especially during its peak. You dont think 80 would be a little high?
36" with 2 Radions? Im not being sarcastic.. Im really asking.
My phosphates are at .04 Max.
Nitrates are 1 with Red Sea kits
And I still get a light green film on my glass that I clean Everyday!
So Im thinking lighting is too high.


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

I personally do not believe it is too high but again everyone's aquarium is different.

The key thing with any aquarium is consistency and reducing fluctuations.

Water changes are huge and your water source is important too.

I only have a 29 Gallon and currently have a pro at 80% color template about 12-14" from the water's surface.

You may need to add trace or amino acids.

I currently use Julian Sprung's Acro Power and it works great.

Hope this helps


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I am with Dave, your AlK is in the high range from what they may be used to. It may just take time for the corals to adjust. What ever you do, do it slow.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

mauricion69 said:


> I try to keep Calcium around 465ppm, Alk @12dKH and Magnesium @1350


Very high. My SPS are growing nicely with IORC (400/420-6/8dk), and I don't have to worry about cloud water.

I am using a less Ca & Alk salt, and I am dosing 2 parts for desired levels. In this case I have more control over parameters.

What about NO3 and PO3?

I noticed an increased growth on my SPS in low NO3 water. I had a very bad problem with NO3 for about a few months.


----------



## mauricion69 (Sep 4, 2013)

TankCla said:


> What about NO3 and PO3?
> 
> I noticed an increased growth on my SPS in low NO3 water. I had a very bad problem with NO3 for about a few months.


Phosphate @ .04ppm Max
Nitrates @ 1ppm
Water changes done weekly


----------



## ruffyruff (Dec 28, 2008)

mauricion69 said:


> Phosphate @ .04ppm Max
> Nitrates @ 1ppm
> Water changes done weekly


How much water are you changing daily?

What % did you set on your MP10?


----------



## mauricion69 (Sep 4, 2013)

ruffyruff said:


> How much water are you changing daily?
> 
> What % did you set on your MP10?


I do about 10% weekly.
And 2 MP10s are set to run around 70%. On opposing sides.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

I would say the alk is too high.


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

We have an Alk issue here. Slow down your dosing and let it come down to 8-9.

Do you have any fish that nip corals?

-dan


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

deeznutz said:


> We have an Alk issue here. Slow down your dosing and let it come down to 8-9.
> 
> -dan


Red Sea Pro has 13dkh. Lower salinity or maybe change salt.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neemo (Feb 4, 2014)

try to keep your dkh around 8 or so

im surprised you can keep such a high dkh and calcium above 450 - usually the high ph will cause cal to precipitate out of solution


----------



## mauricion69 (Sep 4, 2013)

Deeznuts.. I do not have fish that nip at corals. Only fish I have that could possibly nip would be my Flame Angel, but the closest he gets is to the frag plug.

TankCla.. Coral pro actually has a dKh of 12.2. Thats what it says on the outside of the bucket. But when I tested new SW at SG of 1.026, it had closer to 12.
I also have come across different Alk levels for this salt.

And also I would like to mention that those levels are what Red Sea recommends for SPS and accelerated growth. Im not saying you guys are wrong(considering you have no issues with your SPS lol) but I'm just trying to show that I just didn't pull these numbers out of my ass.
Here is a link to one of their vids that explain where I got my info.
Forward to 2:45 if you don't feel like watching all of it.




 Let me know what you think?


----------



## neemo (Feb 4, 2014)

theres lots of info to read out there 

best thing to learn to 'read' is what your corals are telling you


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Flexin5 said:


> I would say the alk is too high.


1+ I would think personally 8 is perfect ALK


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

mauricion69 said:


> ...I just didn't pull these numbers out of my ass...


We believe you.
Personally, I spent a lot of hours reading about Red Sea salts. I think they are one of the best salt on the market, but also they have some major issues with the salt (high ca and alk + cloudiness issue). Btw, do you have cloud water when mixing it?

In the end I chose IORC with the option of dosing whatever I need extra.

On the other hand, you have LED. If you don't get the right spectrum, SPS will not grow. You might wanna take a look at your lighting too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mauricion69 (Sep 4, 2013)

^^ I do not get cloudy water when mixing. The key is to mix it for a short period of time. And mix at room temp. Once you mix it for longer than 20-30 min it starts to get cloudy. 
And I guess I will start to slowly lower my Alk and see how it goes.


----------



## ruffyruff (Dec 28, 2008)

mauricion69 said:


> ^^ I do not get cloudy water when mixing. The key is to mix it for a short period of time. And mix at room temp. Once you mix it for longer than 20-30 min it starts to get cloudy.
> And I guess I will start to slowly lower my Alk and see how it goes.


I would increase your water changes to 2x - 3x a week of 10% or more... and avoid changing your parameters that is not the same as your salt, otherwise you would just create more swings


----------



## sweet ride (Nov 16, 2010)

Just give it some time. 

some corals adapt quickly and some do not. as per your parameter SPS growth is more on stability rather than chasing your numbers. If you choose to keep your alk at 12 or what ever number you want just make sure it's always at that number. 

just my 2 cents.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

sweet ride said:


> Just give it some time.
> 
> some corals adapt quickly and some do not. as per your parameter SPS growth is more on stability rather than chasing your numbers. If you choose to keep your alk at 12 or what ever number you want just make sure it's always at that number.
> 
> just my 2 cents.


+1
There is a nice sticky in RC in the SPS Keepers forum on water parameters and dkh of 10-12 isn't anything unusual. If you check RC a lot of the European reefers keep their dkH at 12 or higher.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

noy said:


> +1
> There is a nice sticky in RC in the SPS Keepers forum on water parameters and dkh of 10-12 isn't anything unusual. If you check RC a lot of the European reefers keep their dkH at 12 or higher.


Yes but Disco is still alive and well in Europe....
Just because people do it doesn't mean it's right...


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I used to keep 10~11 dkh. But one mishap of dosing calcium (or I should say it stopped dosing calcium) and the alkalinity went up to 14dkh or so. SPS started to die and then I realized the calcium dosing issue.

Since this event I have been keeping 8~8.5 dkh. So far so good. The ocean has around 7 dkh anyway.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

altcharacter said:


> Yes but Disco is still alive and well in Europe....
> Just because people do it doesn't mean it's right...


Might want to take up disco to get your tank to look this nice.

http://reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=971190

In the thread (this is an Italian reefkeeper) the dKH level is 10-13. The point being that there is no "right" in this hobby. There is a theory that high dkH + higher nutrients levels equal accelerated growth. There is another one that suggest we should keep dkH at normal levels for seawater.

The original point of the thread was that OP was not getting polyp extension. I guess I'm just not sure polyp extension has a whole lot to do with the dkH levels in his system (which seems high from one point of view).


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

I know how to Disco but I have no tank like this nice:




 From United Kingdom.


----------



## sweet ride (Nov 16, 2010)

Lol! I want to learn how to disco as I want a tank like those!


----------

